# Aluminum nails for flashing



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It is part of the "Galvanic Chart" regarding electrolysis corrosion. The farther apart 2 metals are from each other on the galvanic chart, the more potential for corrossion can occur.

Aluminum and galvanized nails are not that far apart on that chart, so I have never seen a problem from that. But I have seen major problems with aluminum baby tin step flashings and copper couter flashings in directr contact with each other and the galvanized nails someone used on the copper too.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It is part of the "Galvanic Chart" regarding electrolysis corrosion. The farther apart 2 metals are from each other on the galvanic chart, the more potential for corrossion can occur.
> 
> Aluminum and galvanized nails are not that far apart on that chart, so I have never seen a problem from that. But I have seen major problems with aluminum baby tin step flashings and copper couter flashings in directr contact with each other and the galvanized nails someone used on the copper too.
> 
> Ed


Are electro-galvanized nails crap, or is this the industry standard nail of choice?


----------

